# Muay Thai Wirst Wrap



## 1ofkind (Jul 12, 2007)

I believe I read that authentic muay thai fighters use 130'' wrist wrap, and I'd like to know if that's true. Well even though it probably doesn't matter - wrist wrap is wrist wrap, but seeing I like the way a good old fashion wrap looks if it's true I would also like to know if there's such a place where I could buy some too. Thanks


----------



## Kieran (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm not sure what 130" is but I use 3m wraps and I'm sure that's the correct wraps under thai rules.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 12, 2007)

3 meters is about 120".

The length of the wrap depends on it's purpose.  If you're wearing it with gloves, too much tape won't fit into the glove.  In the same way, if you're fighting "bare knuckle" with tape only -- you want enough to protect and support your hands without being too bulky.


----------



## 1ofkind (Jul 12, 2007)

Interesting, well I'd like to go bare knuckle so you can you guys lead me to any good places that sell some?


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 12, 2007)

Ringside sells them in a variety of lengths, as does Everlast, and several other companies.


----------



## thaistyle (Jul 15, 2007)

Muay Thai fighters use the longer wraps to give more support to the wrist.  I watched a Thai fighter wrap his hands and he wrapped his wrist down to about mid forearm.  This was just for training and not for an actual fight.  The gauze and tape used to wrap the hands and wrist for a fight will give plenty of support to the wrists.


----------

